# How much to feed a puppy?



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

Potential raw convert here!









I don't have my pup yet (in fact he hasn't been born yet) but I've been doing research for awhile now, and after finding this board I started reading up on raw. I can get K-9 Kravings pre-made raw for the same price per pound as Wellness dry kibble, so I'm just about sold on that idea, but I'm trying to figure out how much I'd need per month for the pup. From what I've read a fully grown adult will need somewhere between 2 and 2.5 lb per day depending on his weight, but what about a growing puppy? And does the K-9 Kraving have the right ratio of RMB, MM & OM? They advertise it as an ALS food, but does it have the right nutrition for a growing puppy?

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro is my first pup being raised on raw and he has been eating about 2 2.25 pounds a day with expecting him to be around 80 pounds as an adult. He has been lean and strong the whole time. I started him on two even sized meals a day (about a 1 pound each serving) and now he gets more of a snack (.25-.75 #) in the AM and the rest at the evening feeding when the rest of the Paq eats for the last two weeks. He was roughly 6 months old when we changed to AM snacks.


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

So a 20 lb puppy gets the same amount of food as an 80 lb adult?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It seems odd but yes, sometimes more.

Stark eats about 2-2.5lbs per day. My 12 year old Shepherd eats about 1.9-2lbs per day.

They are growing and so they use all the nutrients up faster than a full grown dog.

If I let Stark which I was for awhile but have recently stopped, he would eat almost 4lbs per day. He is VERY active so it burned off he wasn't putting on and additional weight (except the norm for a pup his age) but I and others figured it was too much. He is doing great on the 2 - 2.5lbs per day.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: TwiliteI can get K-9 Kravings pre-made raw for the same price per pound as Wellness dry kibble,


Just so you know, you can't really compare raw to kibble prices in that way. You would be feeding around 2 lbs raw compared to however many cups of kibble, not lbs of kibble. Not trying to talk you out of it or anything!


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

Good point Sarah...

A 30 lb crate of K-9 Kravings would last just about 2 weeks at 2 lbs per day, that's $120/month. Wellness calls for 3-5 cups of food per day depending on weight... so how long does a 30 lb bag of kibble last when used at a rate of, say, 4 cups per day? 2 weeks? A month?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Pre-made route is a lot lot lot more expensive than Do-It-Yourself. 
30lb. bag of kibble will last about a month roughly. 

30 lbs of RMB will last about a month, plus another 28 lb of RMB and 3 lb of OM (Puppy stages are rough). 
It sounds like a lot but if you have good sources you can find this meat for under $1/lb. and it will cost the same if not less than say Orijen kibble.
It's definitely not a "cheap" diet but it's also not going to cost anymore than a bag of premium kibble.
Some months will probably be more expensive because you'll splurge on a new protein source, but other than that you're feeding the best thing you can feed your dog for a reasonable price.


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 9 week old pup who's about 14.5 pounds. Should ~2lbs per day work for him as well?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: IvanRI have a 9 week old pup who's about 14.5 pounds. Should ~2lbs per day work for him as well?


With such a young puppy it's always a little tough because you have to weigh them more often or use their ideal adult weight. 
But if you know he's 14.5 and he looks good for his weight then he would need .86lb. or 13.76 oz. of food. That's feeding him 6% of his body weight.
Of that 13.76 oz. of food 6.88 will be RMB, 6.192 MM, and .688 OM. If you go with 50% RMB, 45% MM, 5% OM ratio.
That's going to change as he gets older though so it's important to weigh him often.


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

I know DIY is a lot cheaper but it's a gross factor for me. I'm really squeamish about raw meat, I don't even handle the raw meat I cook for myself, I use a fork or tongs. From the sounds of it the K-9 Kravings is about twice the price (per month) as the kibble though, so I may have to reconsider, that's going to add up quick!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: TwiliteI know DIY is a lot cheaper but it's a gross factor for me. I'm really squeamish about raw meat, I don't even handle the raw meat I cook for myself, I use a fork or tongs. From the sounds of it the K-9 Kravings is about twice the price (per month) as the kibble though, so I may have to reconsider, that's going to add up quick!


Believe me you! I know!
Before this I NEVER touched chicken and hardly any meat! I would pinch it between my fingers or used tongs and forks and washed my hands right after.
But it's amazing the things you'll do for love







Now I grab it with my hands and hack at it with a knife. It's still very gross to me but I'm getting over it slowly. 
I even handled kidney! 
The thing that comforts me is that I know that when I'm done, I'll be able to wash my hands LOL. Sometimes I'll rinse then when it's too much for me to handle. 
I think you just have to give it time and maybe deal with it while it's still frozen. You can definitely beat the squeamishness


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I was kind of grossed out by the meat handling at first, too, but as I have gotten used to it, it doesn't bother me at all. You can wear latex gloves, but I think that would be more gross. 

Here's K9 Kraving's Feeding Chart.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You can also buy food handling gloves (plastic, one time use gloves) from Costco - much cheaper than the latex ones (at least that I have found)!


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, it looks like I will probably have to go the DIY route, premade is just too pricey. We are pretty close to a farming community so I can probably get good prices on fresh meat direct from the farm. I'll also have to look into those food handling gloves. ;-)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Twilite I'll also have to look into those food handling gloves. ;-)


I _promise_ you will get used to it soon enough. I used to be completely DISGUSTED when my mom made meatballs because she has to mush her hands in the ground beef and, now, here I am cutting up bloody liver and stuff. It is amazing the things you will get used to feeding raw.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofali
> With such a young puppy it's always a little tough because you have to weigh them more often or use their ideal adult weight.
> But if you know he's 14.5 and he looks good for his weight then he would need .86lb. or 13.76 oz. of food. That's feeding him 6% of his body weight.
> Of that 13.76 oz. of food 6.88 will be RMB, 6.192 MM, and .688 OM. If you go with 50% RMB, 45% MM, 5% OM ratio.
> That's going to change as he gets older though so it's important to weigh him often.


sorry to resucitate an old thread but figured its better than starting a brand new one on the same subject.

According to Denali's calculations this pup would be getting 6% of his CURRENT body weight, but if we go by lets say 2% of IDEAL grown-up weight it will be a lot more food (2% of 80lbs is 1.60lbs daily), about twice as much actually. 
Can someone simplify it for me, please?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smyke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DenaliFofali
> ...


I KNOW this has been addressed , and I'm sorry but I can't find it.









If my pup is 10 lbs. and looks good, would it be ok to go on 4-6% of current weight if I'm weighing her daily, or is it better to do 2% of expected grown-up weight? (her dam is 80 lbs.) With a pup this young it makes a big difference.... 8-10 ounces vs. 1.6 lbs.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yes, it has been answered here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1233876


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I know its been answered but I'll tell you what we did w/Baya anyway







W/her we started out at 2% of her ideal body weight which was 1.5lbs roughly, it worked great for a little bit but then we noticed she was getting a little too lean and still looked hungry so we upped it to 2lbs even and she is doing great not fat or skinny but she is growing EVERY DAY now its crazy so i think thats why she needs the extra, I'm sure once she slows down it will go back down. Hope that helps but I think its always best to go on a little more than a little less that way if they get a little to porky (lol) you can cut back accordingly.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinI know its been answered but I'll tell you what we did w/Baya anyway


love it


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Some people say feed puppies based on their potential adult weight. Other say feed them based on their 8 week old weight.

I say feed puppies based on what they need NOW.









Puppies go through growth spurts and stops. If you stick with ONE set amount you will be, at some point, over and under feeding the pup.

I tell people to start with about 5-7% of the pups CURRENT weight. Feed that for ONE WEEK and then check your puppy.

Do they suddenly look too fat? If so, cut back the amount a bit.

Do they look too thin - increase the amount.

Watch for periods of growth spurts where you may have to increase their food DURING the week!

Puppies should look like miniature versions of adults. No fat, rolly-polly bellies. Yeah, it's cute but it's not healthy!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smyke
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinI know its been answered but I'll tell you what we did w/Baya anyway
> ...


hehe I can't help it I love to tlk about Baya <3, not to mention I know what really helped us is finding out what other ppl did.


----------

